# Macaroni & Cheese Souffle



## mish (Oct 23, 2004)

Macaroni & Cheese Souffle
3 oz elbow macaroni
melted butter -- to coat
3 tbl bread crumbs
4 tbl butter
1 tsp nutmeg
1/3 c all-purpose flour
1 1/4 c milk
6 tbl grated cheddar cheese -- or Gruyere cheese
4 tbl grated parmesan cheese
salt & freshly ground black pepper -- to taste
3 eggs -- separated

Prepare macaroni according to pkg.  Drain & set aside.  Preheat oven to 300°.

Brush inside of 1 qt souffle dish w melted butter.  Coat evenly w bread crumbs, shaking out any excess.  Pour butter, nutmeg, flour & milk in saucepan & bring to boil slowly, whisking constantly until mixture is smooth & thick.  Simmer a minute. Remove from heat & stir in cheeses until they melt.  Season w salt & pepper & mix w macaroni.

Beat in egg yolks. In clean bowl, whisk egg whites until soft peaks form & spoon a quarter into sauce mixture, beating gently to loosen it up.  Using lg metal spoon, carefully fold in rest of egg whites & transfer to prepared souffle dish.

Bake about 40-45 mins until souffle has risen & is golden brown. The center should be wobbly slightly & souffle should be lightly creamy inside.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 23, 2004)

mish, I don't get it.  do you spoon the souffle over the cooked, set-aside macaroni?


----------



## luvs (Oct 24, 2004)

yum. as soon as i saw the title i said 'mmmmmmm'.  i have gotta try that one.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2004)

mish said:
			
		

> Remove from heat & stir in cheeses until they melt.  Season w salt & pepper & *mix w macaroni*.



Does this help mudbug?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 24, 2004)

DOUBLE DUH on me.  thanks, elf.  Do YOU know where my brain has gone lately???  humble apologies, mish!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2004)

LOL mud - it's probably running around the neighborhood with mine screaming - I'M FREE - I'M FREE!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 24, 2004)

LOL, yeah, and they're probably having cocktails too!


----------



## mish (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Mudbug.

Thanks for bringing it to my attention. While, I have not tried this recipe yet, it caught my interest & wanted to share it. Here's my interpretation (see what you think):

In a separate bowl, beat egg yolks & pour over macaroni/sauce mixture. 

In another bowl, beat/whisk egg whites until soft peaks form & spoon a quarter into macaroni/sauce mixture; COMBINING gently to loosen it up. Using lg metal spoon, carefully fold in rest of egg whites & transfer to prepared souffle dish.

Sometimes it's easier for me to visualize the recipe, as I'm preparing it.  Disappointed the author of the cookbook didn't make things more clear.


----------



## patw (Feb 11, 2006)

feeling a bit brain dead at the moment - what does "amp" stand for in the recipe below 






			
				mish said:
			
		

> Macaroni & Cheese Souffle
> 3 oz elbow macaroni
> melted butter -- to coat
> 3 tbl bread crumbs
> ...


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 11, 2006)

patw said:
			
		

> feeling a bit brain dead at the moment - what does "amp" stand for in the recipe below


patw,

For some reason that I don't understand, the ampersand (&) is going through as &amp.  Possibly the recipe was copied and pasted from mish's files???  It happens sometimes.

 Barbara


----------

